# 2009- MEGA Tournament



## Miss Ginger (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, so... there goes the "new" MEGA info for 2009.

12 Point archery is hosting a new MEGA game, a whole new exciting face to the 2009 MEGA game!

We will have a MEGA "Best of the Best" Team Championship and a "Top Gun" Individual Championship

The 2009 MEGA "Best of the Best" Team Championship will be a team competition.... We will use the A.S.A. Top Gun Team CART system to form our teams...

As last year, the entry fee will be $5.00 per team member, per competition. It will be a 100% payback. 

All awards will divided up equally between each team member.

Paybacks will be given to 1st; 2nd: and 3rd place teams at a 50/30/20 split of total entry money collected.

Each competition will consist of 2 scoring rounds of each of the 3 major disciplines of archery: Only your team's total best score will count. Your team may shoot as many MEGA tournaments as you wish.

1. 3-D Round
	 All unknown distances - 20 targets
2. VEGAS Round
	(Official Indoor spots -20 yds)
3. 900 Round (Outdoor spots)

Each competition will be shot at 12 Point Archery in Covington, GA. 

To qualify to compete in the final 2009 MEGA "Best of the Best" Team Championship in August, each team must shoot a minimum of 2 scoring rounds of each disipline, or a minimum score for each disipline . Only top score of each disipline will apply toward peering. (Minimum scores to be determined and posted by MEGA by December 15,2009.)

Each team member must declare and register before shooting a qualifing MEGA score.

Teams must all turn in a score at the same event... on the same day; however, you do not all have to physically shoot together on that declared tournament day. 

If your team shoots together in same group on any given scoring round, you must have a non-team member actively competing in your group for that day's score.

All MEGA tournaments will be held on the same day as regular 12 Point tournaments. This will mean there are 2 seperate tournament entry fees at that weekend, the 1st (and seperate) fee is for the regular 12 Point archery tournament, that specific day's winners to be declared and awards to be given on the same day of the tournament. 

The 2nd one is the offical MEGA entry fee of $5.00 per person, all winners will be declared and entry fees will be held will be awarded at the final championship in August.

The tournament rules of each disiplines will be the rules of that respective disipline. Equipment and class definations will be ASA equipment and class definations.

At the final championship in August all teams will be peered, and all scores will be zero'ed out so that each team will enter the championship with the same competitive starting point to declare the 2009 MEGA "Best of the Best" Champion Team. 

There will be an added 2009 MEGA individual competition"Top Dog" Championship on the day of the final "Best of the Best" Team Championship in August. This will be a seperate $25.00 entry fee, with a 50% payback... based on a minimum of 5 participants per class, paid out on the usual 50/30/20 split. You will use just the one score for both championships. You can choose to shoot both the "Best of the Best"Team Championship, ...(assuming your team qualified to shoot in Team Championship)
and the "Top Gun" Individual Championship, or you can choose to shoot in only the Individual Championship. Your choice.

Final championship in August will be a modified version of each of the 3 disiplines.

Stay tuned, as we will be announcing the 2009 MEGA tournament dates and more specific guidelines shortly.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Dec 9, 2008)

I have already received opinions about our new MEGA year....

Thanks to all of you for your support!

For the few that had concerns... let me ease your mind...

First,  We will always set a tournament up to be kid friendly... meaning, we will offer a youth class that is geared to the specific needs and requirements of our youth... after all, they are our future. 

All 3 of these disiplines has a youth version, as well as a novice or beginner of their tournament.

Second, We specifically designed this tournament to address some of the concerns we heard last year about the grueling schedule some felt the MEGA represented. 

This tournament will allow you to shoot some, not shoot some. Either way, you can easily qualify to shoot the Championship without as much time and effort as was spent by all of you last summer.  

This should actually make it more inviting for new people,  as everyone must gather a team up that will include all levels of skill...(to definately include youth and newbies)

For those of you that are getting all excited about our new MEGA.... cool.

Nice to hear from you guys again.... hope the hunting went well...now......LET"S GO SHOOT SOME TARGETS!

Miss Ginger


----------



## dgmeadows (Dec 10, 2008)

*OK, here are some questions...*

For those of us that don't know ....

(1) How does the CART system work ?  Are we to form our own teams, or do we just sign up and be assigned to teams ?  

(2)  How does "peering" work ?

(3)  I was one who thought your original post meant we would have to shoot a 20 target 3D, then a Vegas, then a 900 all in one day, but you have clarified that is not the case.  But the post also says the MEGA shoots will be held in conjunction with regular 12 Point shoots.  So, will there be a MEGA shoot at least 3 weekends per month (one 3d, one Vegas, one 900 round) ?  Or will there be just one other discipline a month held in conjunction with a monthly 3D shoot ?  A couple a month ??  The scheduling aspect is still very unclear, and with ASA shoots, other area 3D shoots (CBG, 8 Point, & presumably Lake Oconee & Hilsmans) to consider, I for one would like to get a better understanding of this ASAP so we can figure out what is manageable.

(4)  I understand how 3D makes adjustments for kids - shorter stakes - but what exactly are the adjustments for Vegas & 900 round ?  I don't want to sign my kids up for something that will just frustrate them and make them decide they'd rather be home watching TV than missing targets all day long.

I am sure I will have more questions, but answers to these would go a long way towards clearing things up for me.

Darren


----------



## reylamb (Dec 10, 2008)

The CAR system, if they use the exact same rules ASA uses, assigns point values to every ASA Class.  For example, Open A, Semi Pro, and Unlimited are 5 points.  Your team can have a maximum of 14 points when you add up all the points.  You can have only 2 team members with the same CAR value, ie only 2 novice shooters, or 2 shooters with a CAR value of 3, whatever.  You can find the exact layout of the CAR system on the ASA website....somewhere.

VEGAS does have a youth stake.  10 yards if I am not mistaken.  I can not say for sure what the age is that gets to shoot the JR stakes. 

900 rounds also have youth yardages, but again I am not sure what that yardage (or meters) is either.


----------



## bowsmith (Dec 10, 2008)

reylamb said:


> VEGAS does have a youth stake.  10 yards if I am not mistaken.  I can not say for sure what the age is that gets to shoot the JR stakes.
> 
> 900 rounds also have youth yardages, but again I am not sure what that yardage (or meters) is either.



Vegas actually still shoots at 18m (19 yards, 2 foot, 1/2 inches).  The 10 yards is for the NFAA Indoor.  In Vegas, the compounds shoot the standard Vegas face, and Youth Recurve shoots a 60cm face.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Dec 10, 2008)

All tournament archery organizations have different comeptition requirements that are intended to specifically accomodate the needs of all levels of skill..... and ages........

Including MEGA!

We will be posting the specifics and dates very shortly.

We hesitated to post the above post until we had all of the info ironed out.... and available.... but, so many people were asking, and wondering what we had planned, (if anything) that we thought we would at least offer you a  peek at the preliminary format....

I personally felt that we all had a good time with MEGA last year... and I feel that while this year's MEGA will (and should be) be a little different from last year, it will give us a little diversity in our summer, and offer all of us an opportunity to give some of the other games a try... while still honing our 3-D skills....

Hang in there with us, it's gonna be all good! Promise!

Miss Ginger


----------



## waits (Dec 11, 2008)

This seems like a pretty tuff format for pin shooters. How far do we shoot in the 900 rds.


----------



## reylamb (Dec 12, 2008)

waits said:


> This seems like a pretty tuff format for pin shooters. How far do we shoot in the 900 rds.



Hold high...........

Pin shooters shoot them all the time.  Of course they have seperate sites setup for those ranges, but it can be done.


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 12, 2008)

TJ,  As good as you shoot..........I know you can do it......


----------



## waits (Dec 13, 2008)

Not worried about my ability. Worried about the money. Just don't come as easy as it use to. This format almost takes three different setups for some of us.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 14, 2008)

*I*

... Like it...  Junior Spanka where you at...  Lets git the team ready......


----------



## Big John (Dec 16, 2008)

Dates?


----------



## Miss Ginger (Dec 17, 2008)

My bad..... Steve is out of town.... as soon as he returns (I think the end of the week....) I will nail him down....               


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I am finalizing the format... and rules as we speak....

Miss Ginger


----------



## Miss Ginger (Dec 17, 2008)

waits said:


> Not worried about my ability. Worried about the money. Just don't come as easy as it use to. This format almost takes three different setups for some of us.



Back in the day.... that is how it used to be... before archery equipment became so good....now a days... your standard equipment set up should turn respectable scores for all that we are doing.......

Hope you and your team will join us... I am sure it is gonna be a hoot!..we are definately going to stay local here for the final championship... I am hoping maybe we can turn the championship into a big bbq or pig roast or something.... so we can all get together and party in August..... I am going to attend many of the MEGA's with camera in hand... and I have a surprise in store with the full year's pics......at the end....

Miss Ginger


----------



## frydaddy40 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Mega*

Never shoot in a mega event.  Got to be great 
       with a name like that.   Can't wait to try it.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 4, 2009)

*Dates ?*

Are there dates for us to consider on the newly revamped MEGA ?

I'm laying out my schedule, and don't see too many open weekends now....


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 9, 2009)

*Going once......*



dgmeadows said:


> Are there dates for us to consider on the newly revamped MEGA ?
> 
> I'm laying out my schedule, and don't see too many open weekends now....




What's the status ?  Is MEGA going to have a second season or not ?


----------



## Big John (Jan 9, 2009)

She is in Dallas/Steve is at the ATA so not sure when we will know something.


----------

